# Grub bootet nicht



## kevkev (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Grub Bootloader über meinen Root Server.

Folgendes System ist frisch über das Resuce System installiert worden:
Debian, Kernel 2.6.8-3 SMP
Lilo Bootloader
2 Festplatten
/dev/sda1 2GB Swap Space
/dev/sda2 Rest ext2
/dev/sdb - unformatiert

Ich möchte gerne Xen installieren, aber da der nur mit dem Grub Bootloader funktioniert, muss Ich den eben zwangsweise installieren.

Ich gehe so vor (im laufenden frischen System mit Lilo):
# apt-get install grub
# grub-install /dev/sda

reboot - tut sich nichts. 

Im Rescue-Modus über chroot:
# grub
- root (hd0,1)
- setup (hd0)

reboot -> tut sich wieder nichts.
Wieder Rescue-Modus:
# update-grub

reboot -> tut sich wieder nichts!

Habe dann mal das System nochmals aufgesetzt, aber so dass die erste Partition ext2 ist und die zweite Swap, aber immer ohne Erfolg.

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? Es will einfach nicht funktionieren !

menu.lst:

```
default         0
timeout         5
color cyan/blue white/blue

title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.8-3-k7-smp Default
root            (hd0,1)
kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 ro
initrd          /boot/initrd.img
savedefault
boot
```

device.map

```
(fd0)   /dev/fd0
(hd0)   /dev/sda
(hd1)   /dev/sdb
```

alte lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/sda
root=/dev/sda1
map=/boot/map
delay=20
vga=normal
default=Linux

image=/boot/vmlinuz
        label=Linux
        read-only
        initrd=/boot/initrd.img
        vga=0x314
```

/etc/kernel-img.conf

```
do_symlinks = yes
relative_links = yes
postinst_hook = /sbin/update-grub
postrm_hook = /sbin/update-grub
do_bootloader = yes
do_bootfloppy = no
do_initrd = yes
link_in_boot = no
```

Danke.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## bled (8. Oktober 2006)

Was genau heißt "tut sich nichts"?
Wird überhaupt kein Grub gestartet (also nicht mal ohne Menü)?
Oder wird Grub mit einer Fehlermeldung gestartet?
Irgend eine Meldung muss es doch in jedem Fall geben...


----------



## kevkev (8. Oktober 2006)

Linux bootet einfach nicht. Starte Ich später das Resuce-System sehe ich ja in den Logs das nichts gestartet wurde (die Log Dateien hab Ich davor gelöscht, wurden auch nicht erstellt).

Ich sehe ja leider auch nichts, hab keine Remote-Konsole...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2006)

Hast Du auch das Stage-File kopiert?
In /boot oder /boot/grub sollte sich dann wohl ein File namens stage1 oder stage2 befinden.


----------



## kevkev (8. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ist alles kopiert.
Über grub -> root (hd0,1) und setup (hd0) kamen auch keine Fehlermeldung.
Es wurde alles kopiert :-/.


----------

